# New Forum?



## Matt Stone (Jul 5, 2002)

There has been a lot of discussion about Taijiquan in here, but there has been quite a bit of discussion about other internal arts in here as well...

Anyone think it warrants its own area, or should everything be lumped together into one "Internal Arts" forum?

Just curious what others think...

:samurai:  :samurai:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

i would like to see a new forum for other ima's.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2002)

This is something you should bring to Kaith's attention.  Maybe on
support forum, or via private message.  A good way to get facts
is by launching a poll.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

probably the number of threads that we have on the subject is not quite enough yet, thats my guess anyways.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2002)

Most of it could go in CMA-General for now, I would think. If another forum is warranted it's easy to do.

What would be on-topic in an IMA forum? Only internal arts, or internal aspects of any art?


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

it would be good to share the internal aspects between our respective fields. if it was its own forum, then maybe naming it  something like "general internal power" might work, but that doesnt sound too exciting, so i would say that renaming the tai chi forum to something like "tai chi and other internals" might be the way to go for now. i know you moderators just settled on a description for "tai chi" so, im sorry if it causes any more pain if we change it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *i know you moderators just settled on a description for "tai chi" so, im sorry if it causes any more pain if we change it. *



No worries mate! For now though I think the CMA-General forum can probably handle this traffic without any difficulty. If there's a need for another forum, or a good reason to believe that "if you build it, they will come" then that's doable.


----------

